# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  What's a Good Squat?

## LawMan018

I finally got my squat up to 350 lbs., for 2 reps (would of tried more but didn't have spotter). I'm 175 lbs. and don't use a neck pad or back pad or whatever you call it. I used to be one of those guys that worked his upper body hardcore, and just half assed his legs.... Over time it was noticeable and I started working out my legs a lot more. I've been working out my legs pretty good for awhile now and today I hit 350 lbs. and was quite proud of myself as it was a personal best and I never thought I'd be able to do it. I'm just wondering what you all consider a good weight for squatting? Just wondering how much farther I'll need to go before I'll be satisfied  :AaGreen22:

----------


## CHAP

I hear people on here say double your body weight for 10 reps

I think that is crazy. JMO

Great job on that 350

----------


## kalspic

i feel its relative to the person. 350 for a 175lb man like yourself might be heavy, but for a 230lb that might be nothing.

----------


## CHAP

> i feel its relative to the person. 350 for a 175lb man like yourself might be heavy, but for a 230lb that might be nothing.


Very well said

----------


## M302_Imola

A big factor is how low you go on your squats! Are we talking ass to the ground, parallel, or above parrallel? Got to love the guys who load up 4-5 plates on each side of the squat rack barely bend there knees on their squat attempt and think they are performing a proper squat! Also, I hope you don't max out on squats often, as I wouldn't suggest that low of reps on squats. You should strive to be able to squat 315lbs for 10 solid reps, using proper form.

----------


## eatrainrest

i rarely ever go by what somebody says they sqwuat to tell you the truth... even the people that say they go parallel....really dont.. my friend/old workout partner is 6'4 240 diesel but he cannot squat he has extremely awkward form and when we used to squat i used to get pist off lol

----------


## chuckt12345

lawman a good squat weight is just beating what you previously could do. You set goals and you get to them,, that should be what you think is good.

----------


## eatrainrest

> lawman a good squat weight is just beating what you previously could do. You set goals and you get to them,, that should be what you think is good.


^^x2

----------


## kalspic

> lawman a good squat weight is just beating what you previously could do. You set goals and you get to them,, that should be what you think is good.


as with every lift imo.

----------


## G-13

IMO a good squat is whatever you feel comjfortable with. Depending on your body type some people can go rock bottom some cant or dont want to. The old school bodybuilders used to go down to the floor, some say thats too dangerous or it might damage your knees. I have done it with no issues, i just used less weight. Dont let your ego get in the way of what you feel comfortable with.

----------


## LawMan018

I do go parallel, I make sure to not cheat myself on any of my exercises, I go thru the full movement. Also, on my squats, as well as most of my others, I use heavier weight each time. For example, squats, I'll do 135 x10, 205 x8, 275 x8, and then I'll try for a new heavier weight, in this case it was 350 x2.

----------


## ph34rsh4ck

Alot of bodybuilders agree that for legs 2 or 4 or 8 reps doesn't cut it, and to go into the 18-22 rep range for squats...and most leg exercises, so i would say drop that to like 225 and hit up 20 reps

----------


## CHAP

> Alot of bodybuilders agree that for legs 2 or 4 or 8 reps doesn't cut it, and to go into the 18-22 rep range for squats...and most leg exercises, so i would say drop that to like 225 and hit up 20 reps


Who says this . Ihave never heard it nor seen anyone or anyvideo of a pro doing 18-20 reps...WTF

----------


## eatrainrest

> Alot of bodybuilders agree that for legs 2 or 4 or 8 reps doesn't cut it, and to go into the 18-22 rep range for squats...and most leg exercises, so i would say drop that to like 225 and hit up 20 reps


never heard of that practice ever.. it depends on their goals if strength and size has any interest of a body builder i can tell you that 18-22 reps will not cut it

----------


## ph34rsh4ck

uhh actually SwoleCat the mod who used to post here alot stressed that rep range hardcore...

----------


## FireGuy

I think you guys would be surprised at how many pros or top level guys use higher reps as the staple of their training. Granted, many of them built the majority of their muscle going heavy but 15-20 reps for legs is not really that high. I am not by any means the strongest guy in the gym but the amount of weight I would have to use for legs to stay in the 6-10 rep range for squats and presses would kill my joints and spine.

----------


## FireGuy

As an aside, if you can only squat 225-315 lbs then yes, do the majority of your work doing 185-205 for sets of 8-10. When you can squat 500 lbs it works just fine to do sets of 315-365 for 12-20 reps as opposed to trying to do 4 sets of 8 at 455. You can translate these numbers to the leg press as well.

----------


## ph34rsh4ck

> I think you guys would be surprised at how many pros or top level guys use higher reps as the staple of their training. Granted, many of them built the majority of their muscle going heavy but 15-20 reps for legs is not really that high. I am not by any means the strongest guy in the gym but the amount of weight I would have to use for legs to stay in the 6-10 rep range for squats and presses would kill my joints and spine.

----------


## Reed

Higher reps for legs have been shown to help with muscle growth

----------


## ph34rsh4ck

> never heard of that practice ever.. it depends on their goals if strength and size has any interest of a body builder i can tell you that 18-22 reps *will not cut it*

----------


## LawMan018

18-22? I dunno... Never heard that myself but to each his own. I actually try to stay between 8-12, but find myself going lower as I try for new weight. I tend to stick to the exercises and reps Arnold used because that's what has worked best for me.

----------


## eatrainrest

> I think you guys would be surprised at how many pros or top level guys use higher reps as the staple of their training. *Granted, many of them built the majority of their muscle going heavy* but 15-20 reps for legs is not really that high. I am not by any means the strongest guy in the gym but the amount of weight I would have to use for legs to stay in the 6-10 rep range for squats and presses would kill my joints and spine.





>

----------


## ph34rsh4ck

> *Higher* reps for legs have been shown to help with *muscle growth*


 :Bowdown:

----------


## ph34rsh4ck



----------


## eatrainrest

> 


strength is associated by targeting and maximizing white twitch muscle fibers and higher reps 18-22 will not MAXIMIZE white twitch muscle fibers but will utilize red fast/slow and the last couple reps to failure white twitch fibers will be used. is this ideal for size and strength gains? no definately not IMO. would i oncorportate 12 reps max in after a couple heavy sets, yes! confusing the body and hitting different muscle fibersand allowing for more growth

----------


## eatrainrest



----------


## ph34rsh4ck

so pretty much what your saying is that you're a moron, and im sure your legs show it

----------


## eatrainrest

> so pretty much what your saying is that you're a moron, and im sure your legs show it


what im saying iss....

----------


## ph34rsh4ck



----------


## thecivilizedanimal

post pics of your legs

----------


## FireGuy

Mine.

----------


## FireGuy

FYI-Just missed a personal best last night. 315 for 20 reps. These were not ass to calves but to just below parallel. 10 years and 2 back surgeries ago I dug out 24 reps.

----------


## eatrainrest

> FYI-Just missed a personal best last night. 315 for 20 reps. These were not ass to calves but to just below parallel. 10 years and 2 back surgeries ago I dug out 24 reps.


congrats i hope i have longevity liek you do in the gym  :Wink/Grin:

----------

